# New headlamp manufacturer, Spark



## Mathiashogevold (Sep 25, 2010)

Have anybody seen the Spark headlamps? 
www.spark001.com
I haven't heard about them before, so IMO, they are a New headlamp manufacturer 

At the MarketPlace the price is 86 $ + shipping.. A bit expensive? 

The Spark ST6 got 220 lumens for 2,5 hours from a R2 emitter, and uses a 18650 battery. 
The UI is almost the same as the ZL UI.

Does anybody out there have a thought on this? And most important; does anybody HAVE this headlamp? 

Mathias


----------



## Alan (Sep 26, 2010)

This looks good. I wish ZL could provide headband like this one as option.

Alan


----------



## romteb (Sep 27, 2010)

Looks nice although something immediatly came to me when i saw it, if the holder grip to the light is anything in strenght like zebralight's i doubt the light can keep its angle when subjected to abrupt moves like running or biking. 

Hopefully it will be tighter and have more grip.


----------



## carrot (Sep 27, 2010)

Hard to get excited about a manufacturer when their website is completely unusable. I can only see the page on the "ST6-220CW"...


----------



## NoFair (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks decent, but I'm not considering buying until they have been tried and tested for a few months. 

The price is also closing in on something like Little Monkey etc. which is something I'd much rather have.. 

Sverre


----------



## jtrucktools34 (Sep 28, 2010)

I ordered one of these yesterday! Received EMS shipping info today.

I'll post 1st impressions here once I receive it.

They have a manufacturers thread in the Marketplace.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=237750


----------



## Cataract (Sep 28, 2010)

As mentioned above, I'm concerned with the retainer's capability to keep the light in at the same angle when moving around. It does look fine, but I agree with Carrot; if you work in technology, you should have a usable website... 




jtrucktools34 said:


> I ordered one of these yesterday! Received EMS shipping info today.
> 
> I'll post 1st impressions here once I receive it.
> [...]


----------



## Imon (Sep 28, 2010)

I have to admit the idea of strapping a 18650 to my head is not super appealing. The lamp assembly itself looks fairly large and protrudes out quite a bit. Hope those two straps can hold it securely in place.

I think I'm being overly pessimistic though since they did go through 3 months of R&D and they have the "highest lumens" you're about to receive a headlamp that is "historical".


----------



## QtrMaster (Sep 28, 2010)

the spec seems promising.. but the website seems to suggest otherwise. Cant wait to read jtrucktools34's review


----------



## Eric_LED (Oct 1, 2010)

Shameless, plagiarism zebralight


----------



## aas (Oct 1, 2010)

Eric_LED said:


> Shameless, plagiarism zebralight


And any hand-held flashlight is a plagiarism of a few base models (a tube with a tail switch, a tube with a side switch, a tube with a twisty head, etc.) Really shameless manufacturers, how could they all use the same designs


----------



## BruceInSB (Oct 2, 2010)

Well i have one of these units here with me now.. Packaging was nice.. Didnt include a battery-- which knowing people cant just go down to the local store and pick up a 18650 is a bit of a pain.. The Case is well made.. It does feel a little front heavy on the head.. My concern is also that it might want to slide around a little while walking or hiking.. There are 3 light levels -- and when you turn it on it goes to the last light level you used.. If you just hold the on button it will cycle through the levels and you can just stop where you want.. 

Hmmmm not sure what else you guys would like to know-- feel free to ask ..


----------



## gajslk (Oct 2, 2010)

Eric_LED said:


> Shameless, plagiarism zebralight



Guess you've never taken a good look at a ZL. :shrug:


----------



## BruceInSB (Oct 2, 2010)

Been playing with it a bit.. Way to narrow of a beam for my taste.. They claim 220lm-- and id believe it.. Super bright but with the narrow beam---- meh...


----------



## B0wz3r (Oct 3, 2010)

I find this light VERY appealing... 

Still been searching for a great helmet mounted light for biking, and this looks like it would be a good choice. I've been using various small flashlights (mainly an RRT-0 but sometimes also my Jet 3 Pro ST or my Quark XPG NW with either 14500 or 18650) but I dislike the extra overhead they make on my helmet.

I'd been considering a Zebralight but even the new ones do not have enough throw for my tastes.

This might be the ticket. :naughty:

Would MUCH prefer a neutral white tint though; preferably 5B tint, even if it was an XPE.

An AA model would be nice too for emergency preparedness purposes.


----------



## Imon (Oct 3, 2010)

BruceInSB said:


> Been playing with it a bit.. Way to narrow of a beam for my taste.. They claim 220lm-- and id believe it.. Super bright but with the narrow beam---- meh...



Do you plan on doing an in-depth review?


----------



## royi kien (Oct 3, 2010)

Imon said:


> Do you plan on doing an in-depth review?


 
Some guy posted details in the MP linkage.
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2558453#post2558453


----------



## Greta (Oct 4, 2010)

This thread is closed. Please take it to the MarketPlace now where it belongs.


----------

